# liners for internal routing in tarmac carbon frame question



## penovich (Jan 9, 2003)

i am building up a tarmac carbon road frame that has internal cable routing. i would like to know if i should trim the liners that guide the initial cable insertion so that they still remain on the cables (for protection?), or if they are simply for the initial cable insertion, and should be completely removed once the cables are passed through so that the cables run bare through the frame. thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

penovich said:


> i am building up a tarmac carbon road frame that has internal cable routing. i would like to know if i should trim the liners that guide the initial cable insertion so that they still remain on the cables (for protection?), or if they are simply for the initial cable insertion, and should be completely removed once the cables are passed through so that the cables run bare through the frame. thanks.


I have no firsthand experience, but here's a instruction guide that should help. More are available on Spec's website under "support":
http://service.specialized.com/coll...-Routing--Tarmac-Amira--Instruction-Guide.pdf

Also, here's a thread started by a member on the general topic:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sp...den-cable-routing-new-specialized-269499.html


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

Tarmac-Amira Internal Cable Routing on Vimeo

answers all yr questions


----------



## penovich (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the help. Everything came together great, and the bike functions great.


----------

